# Hairgrass out of control!!!



## ThisGuy (Apr 30, 2008)

I bought some hairgrass a few weeks back to put in my 29 gal. The stuff is growing out of control. Its so tall that its floating across the top now and is getting tangled in my floating plants and other taller plants in the tank..
My question is, how do you trim this stuff? Is there anyway to cut it down or will I kill it by doing that?


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

All you got to do is just cut it straight across like your lawn and no harm will be done. I remeber seeing a video of Oliver Knott cutting a pot of hairgrass to like 2cm before planting it.


----------

